# Red roan



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

I was givin a horse, the man said she is a red roan. With her winter coat she is all red but he said when she loses her winter coat she is red and white. Is that normal? I didn't know a coat could be one color but then when it falls out it's another color. If you pet her backwards by her skin it is white but that just seems wierd to me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Most horse's coats change seasonally. Roans generally change too, some to great extremes.


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow I never would have thought that. I can't wait to see what she looks like in the summer! I have never heard of a red roan until I got her.


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

We have both a blue roan and a red roan. Each looks solid colored in the winter and then their bodies shed out lighter in the spring. In the pasture right now, it looks like we have a black and a sorrel.


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you have any pics of what they look like in the summer?


----------



## animalartcreations (Oct 26, 2010)

Our blue roan and our red roan


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have an overo paint that roans out in the summer, but right now her non white parts just look solid. Assuming the guy wasn't lying to you for some reason, you should definitely have a roan! It kinda cool that her color will be a surprise when she sheds out 

Here's Fancy in the winter and in the summer. You can't see the roan hairs well in the summer, but you can tell she is much lighter and up close she is very roaned!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I enjoyed all your horse pictures


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the pictures! You all have beautiful horses! I can't wait to see what mine will look like. It's on her papers she is a red roan. I wish I can post pics on here but I have to do everything over my phone so it's harder to post.


----------



## ponyvoog (Dec 24, 2011)

Both my horses are quite different from winter to summer.


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Harley is a red roan too. He REALLY changes from winter to summer. And I just noticed yesterday that his coal black mane has all of a sudden started getting white hairs in it. So it is going to be really interesting to see what he looks like this spring. Roans are the best cause each spring it is a big suprise as to what color they will be This year. LOL Here is a pic of him this past summer and one taken about three days ago.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Harley your horse is a bay roan. Red roan usually refers to a chestnut based roan, not a bay based roan


----------



## HarleyD (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are a couple of other pictures of him from July. He really does change colors throughout the year. Do you still think he is a bay roan??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes he is a bay roan.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

i have a Silver Bay Roan that changes every year..he's never been the same twice  this is him throughout the year, yes he's a mini so he's been clipped...i only clip him once a year cuz he ends up that ugly grey color


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I knew how to post pics of misty. She is a sorral color right now I'm startin to see a lot of white hair showing through


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

HarleyD said:


> Here are a couple of other pictures of him from July. He really does change colors throughout the year. Do you still think he is a bay roan??


Yep he's a bay roan. Mane and tail are black...if he was a red roan he'd have a red mane/tail as you would find on a chestnut (since that's the base of a red roan).


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Misty has a red mane/tail, but she has a lot of white hair mixed in it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## babyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Harley is a BEAUTIFUL horse, I love the summer coat color!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

